
Is LinkedIn becoming more like Facebook? - LinkedInPro
http://linkedsuperpowers.com/post/linkedin-becoming-more-facebook
======
rhizome
Yes, they've always been copycats. As a user and a person who has endured a
day-long interview there (that only solidified my sense), LinkedIn's chief
innovation has been to prove that an entire company can be based on
Greenspun's Tenth Rule.

